# [V]SCUX Hardwareschlange



## SCUX (16. Januar 2009)

hi ho,
 ich muss Platz machen im Schrank, da sich niemand weiter auf meine Signatur gemeldet hat    

mach ich jetzt, hier und heute nen Superpreis für ein Komplettset!!

*Es handelt sich um 
ein Lenkrad Thrustmaster Rally GT ClutchEdition
ein Saitek Command Unit
und eine Logitech MX5500 (Tastatur + Revolutionmaus!)*

das MX5500Set wurde am 02.08.08 bei MM gekauft, Rechnung hab ich noch.

-es sind keine Originalkartons mehr dabei!!
-ich kann es kostenfrei schicken mit einem versicherten Paket
oder 
-es kann bie mir (nähe Wiesbaden) direkt abgeholt werden inkl. ner Tasse Kaffee
-Garantie ist auf das MX-Set sowieso, 
-das Lenkrad ist zwar kaum benutzt aber über 1Jahr alt! das CommandUnit wurde recht wenig benutzt und ist noch älter als das Lenkrad. Da ich keine Kassenzettel mehr habe, haben sie aber eh keine Garantie mehr...
-die Sachen können, bei Postversand, 2Tage getestet werden und bei defekt auf eigene Kosten an mich zurück gesendet werden! 
-Versand erfolgt nach Posteingang! Es kann gerne ein Doppelsternie als Mittelsmann dienen, ihr schickt ihm die Kohle, ich ihm die Ware, er vermittelt es dann weiter (er kann auch die Hardware testen) als Dank bekommt er ein Spiel von mir geschenkt!!



*Ich hätte gerne inkl. Versand 150€*
ihr könnt euch gerne ohne Ende hochbieten, oder auch euer eigenes Gebot senden (vieleicht nehm ich es ja an  )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildversuch2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieso werden die Bilder nich mehr gleich angezeigt    :-o

Edit Rabowke:
Bildlink gefixed, du musst die Hinweis lesen die angezeigt werden wenn du dein Bild hochgeladen hast. Du wolltest eine .html Datei direkt verlinken ...


----------



## SCUX (16. Januar 2009)

*push*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss mal die Stimmung etwas lockern


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Januar 2009)

SCUX am 16.01.2009 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> *push*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieivel willste denn für die drei da  ?


----------



## SCUX (16. Januar 2009)

Rage1988 am 16.01.2009 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieivel willste denn für die drei da  ?


also Foto?
150.- und du bekommst die Sachen gratis dazu


----------



## SCUX (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (6. April 2009)

Lenkrad weg.....
Roccat KONE hin   
na, wie wärs?


----------

